# Spices you don't like...



## steve knight (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello all;

 Like many newbies, I've been experimenting with rubs & sauces, and I've found one spice that's on quite a few recipes that I just don't care for:.....

 CUMIN

 I guess it's just me, but cumin smells like a sweaty old man,.. and if I'm not mistaken, I can smell it in chili powder, and in allspice..

Am I the only one who feels this way?...what spices do you tend to steer clear from?


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree with your view of cumin but you could say the same about garlic.  I always use cumin in my chili.  Its the taste of the combination that makes it good.  My preffered spices for rubs are salt,pepper,paprika,raw sugar,garlic powder and onion powder.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 18, 2013)

Chipotle.......that stuff tears me up.  Run away from anything that has it in the list!

Kat


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2013)

My wife will second Cumin and add Cilantro.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think all spices have their place...not sure there is one I particularly dislike.  In the right amounts and in the right mixtures they can all be good.  I am not overly fond of anise, but again, in the right mixture it can be good.

Bill


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 18, 2013)

When I was younger, I hated cumin, now I can tolerate it if it's used conservatively.

~Martin


----------



## bear55 (Feb 18, 2013)

I enjoy cumin, especially in my Mexican dishes, carne asada, machaca beef and of course in chili.  It is a pungent spice and getting the amount right can be a challenge at times.  I do not believe I would use it as part of a dry rub.


----------



## pbjohnsen (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't like Cilantro but I love the seeds (coriander). Bay leaf is another dislike.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 18, 2013)

I am with you on Cumin being used to excessively. There are many blends that use small amounts of Cumin and it is good and leaving it out would change the recipe...Chili and most Indian Cuisine comes to mind...Just a FYI...Allspice is a type of Berry grown in Central, South America and West Indies Islands like Jamaica. It's aroma and taste is reminiscent of Cinnamon, Clove, Ginger and Nutmeg but contains no other spices...JJ


----------



## fagesbp (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't really like cloves. Star anise isn't my favorite either. If a recipe I'm trying uses them I cut it in half usually.


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of mace.  Most hot dog recipes call for some of this and some sausage recipes do as well.  Every time I try it I can taste it right through all the other spices and neither me or my wife will eat it.


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 18, 2013)

Steve Knight said:


> Hello all;
> 
> Like many newbies, I've been experimenting with rubs & sauces, and I've found one spice that's on quite a few recipes that I just don't care for:.....
> 
> ...



I said the SAME THING last week. So I did a bit o' research! Cumin adds heat without a pepper taste! It brightens many flavors used in combination with a handful of other spices used commonly for smoking. But mainly, it's the added heat.

I, too, hate the smell! Funny, the base of the word, means good smelling!!! 

Leave it out one time, added it the next. You'll be amazed at the flavor; it is not a stand alone spice and after cooking is indistinguishable in your dish, but makes a huge difference!


----------



## candycoated (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't enjoy allspice or clove in anything. Almond extract isn't a favorite of mine. I really don't like synthetic vanillin, unless it's been blended well (this holds true in perfumery for me too- I'm a bit of a perfumista ;p)

I love cilantro, Chef Julia Child hated it.

One thing I've always wondered, is caraway in coca-cola? I swear it smells like coke classic.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 19, 2013)

candycoated said:


> I don't enjoy allspice or clove in anything. Almond extract isn't a favorite of mine. I really don't like synthetic vanillin, unless it's been blended well (this holds true in perfumery for me too- I'm a bit of a perfumista ;p)
> 
> I love cilantro, Chef Julia Child hated it.
> 
> One thing I've always wondered, is caraway in coca-cola? I swear it smells like coke classic.


Pure Vanilla, love it. But the artificial stuff is nasty especially in Perfumes and Air Fresheners! 

Took me the last 10 years to acquire a taste for Cilantro. I used to threaten my students with a Zero for the day if they couldn't tell the difference between Flat Leaf Parsley and Cilantro, mistakenly garnishing and destroying the flavor of their dishes to be graded with the Cilantro. I now love the flavor, especially in Thai Food.

As far as Caraway in Coke, it is entirely possible as a variety of Spices were available in the average 19th century Pharmacy for use in tinctures and for their perceived medicinal value...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 19, 2013)

Cilantro is an acquired taste too.  It's a bit heavy sometimes...but can have a citrusy taste too...to me.  Another one....that is not a fav for me is Cardamom.  Some of the Sam Adams beers have that taste to me...don't like it either.


----------



## 1beezer (Feb 19, 2013)

Steve Knight said:


> Hello all;
> 
> Like many newbies, I've been experimenting with rubs & sauces, and I've found one spice that's on quite a few recipes that I just don't care for:.....
> 
> ...


Yes it does smell like sweat. That's exactly how I desribe it as well. I always thought gin smelled like Evergreen bushes and eventually found out its made with Juniper.


----------



## fagesbp (Feb 21, 2013)

I always thought gin tasted like the smell of pledge. Is that the taste of juniper? I never tried it but it was on my list to try, literally on my dry erase board shopping list lol.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 21, 2013)

Gin smells like pine trees to me.  AND....in making my pastrami...the juniper berries do have a bit of that smell....but I didn't taste that in the pastrami after it was smoked.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 21, 2013)

Most alcohol history books will say that Gin is essentially the first "flavored Vodka", since it is distilled like Vodka and then herbs are added, predominantly juniper, for flavoring. Next time you are in the liquor aisle/store pick up a bottle of Bombay Sapphire Gin and look at the sides of the bottle. It lists all the herbs used in making the gin. The best way to begin enjoying gin as a drink is with Squirt. Then segway to Gin and tonics w/ a lime. Very good on a hot day.

My spice to avoid is caraway/star anise/regular anise/fennel, though it is growing on me as I get older and learn to use it properly. When I was 4 years old my mom gave me some rye toast with caraway seeds (unbeknownst to me) and it made me throw up. LOL I didn't trust her for a month after that!!!

Love cumin and cilantro b/c I love mexican food. My wife always doubles the cumin in her guacamole 7-layer bean dip. Mace reminds me of seafood (Old bay seasoning?) which I love so I like that too.


----------



## ron forst (Feb 21, 2013)

Cant stand Garlic in Sausage, used sparingly in Italian cooking its ok but keep it out of my sausage


----------



## roller (Feb 21, 2013)

Cumin is one of my favorite spices.Yea it does not smell to cool raw but it really jazzes up a dish. I do not like Rosemary..


----------



## linguica (Feb 21, 2013)

All ingredients in the proper amount add the finished flavor. If done properly they blend into one symphony of flavor where no one spice is dominant. IMHO


----------



## diesel (Feb 21, 2013)

I am going to agree with all of you.  HaHa....  I really didn't care for the star anise and mace type of flavors.  Cumin does smell like sweat but I have grown to enjoy it in Mexican dishes.  I have added Cumin to my rub before but only once, I didn't care for it on BBQ.

I think I read that as we grow older our taste buds get weaker?  Not sure about that, but when I was 10 years old I would not touch an onion and now, only a few years later, I can almost eat one like an apple.

Aaron.


----------



## candycoated (Feb 22, 2013)

I just thought of a spice I don't like... Saffron.

I've never eaten it. But I have smelled it in an exorbitantly priced perfume, I ordered a 1mL sample of the fragrance just to see what it was like. It's a "handsome" smell, and it does have an opulent character.

So, the reason why I don't like it... It's worth is more than gold. One little bitty tiny stigma of saffron cost about $5.

Has anyone ever cooked with this stuff? Or eaten a dish with it?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes. in paella.


~Martin


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 22, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yes. in paella.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Love paella....and yes I will use it in that and for yellow rice.  What is the spice that is supposed to be the fake saffron?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 22, 2013)

There are at least a couple, safflower and turmeric.

~Martin


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 22, 2013)

Tumeric was what I was thinking of!  Thanks Martin....I have Friday brain drain.


----------



## candycoated (Feb 22, 2013)

I've heard marigold referred to as "poor man's saffron".


----------



## linguica (Feb 22, 2013)

candycoated said:


> I've heard marigold referred to as "poor man's saffron".


Turmeric fakes the color of "yellow" rice and marigold pedals are fed to chickens to make the yolk more golden.

As far as saffron being expensive, if you have ever seen how pure Spanish saffron is harvested, I would much rather buy it than harvest it.

lastly Risotto alla Milanese and even more so, a Spanish seafood paella are two of the finest foods on the planet.  IMHO


----------



## fagesbp (Feb 22, 2013)

> Gin smells like pine trees to me



Yeah thats it  kathryn, pin-sol not pledge.


----------



## dirtyd (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't like the taste of salt in a dish. I use it to enhance the other flavors, but the only food that should be salty is french fries.


----------



## linguica (Feb 22, 2013)

DirtyD said:


> I don't like the taste of salt in a dish. I use it to enhance the other flavors, but the only food that should be salty is french fries.


Did my doctor tell you to post that?   I'm doing the best i can to comply and just last night Martin flamed my beer. Not many healthy-fun things left anymore.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 22, 2013)

Linguica said:


> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the taste of salt in a dish. I use it to enhance the other flavors, but the only food that should be salty is french fries.
> ...


Yes there is!  CHOCOLATE!


----------



## dirtyd (Feb 22, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Did my doctor tell you to post that?   I'm doing the best i can to comply and just last night Martin flamed my beer. Not many healthy-fun things left anymore.


Darn, you found me out! I actually am contracted out by a "caring wives" group to browse forums and promote low sodium intake and healthy eating! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But honestly, I just think that the salt overwhelms the flavor of the other ingredients and doesn't really add anything to make up for it.


----------



## linguica (Feb 22, 2013)

But honestly, I just think that the salt overwhelms the flavor of the other ingredients and doesn't really add anything to make up for it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





AGREED, salt,sugar and oils are the three most misused flavorings, especially in "off the shelf " products. Sorry about the doctor comment, but I'm still testy about getting my brew flamed.


----------



## candycoated (Feb 22, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Turmeric fakes the color of "yellow" rice and marigold pedals are fed to chickens to make the yolk more golden.
> 
> As far as saffron being expensive, if you have ever seen how pure Spanish saffron is harvested, I would much rather buy it than harvest it.
> 
> lastly Risotto alla Milanese and even more so, a Spanish seafood paella are two of the finest foods on the planet.  IMHO


Marigold is a interesting plant!

~An "Old wives tale" I grew up hearing and seeing; marigolds planted in a tomato garden keep a certain tomato plant insect away.

~I have a friend who grows an edible flower garden (she grew up in CA, moved to LA at 16 yrs old), marigold is one of the most versatile. Dunk it in a vinegar wash and eat em! Nice in a salad, tastes good and is a pretty tossed in. Added to hot teas for a nice aroma.

~The professor of my microbiology class was an agriculture specialists. I retained a couple things he said. ;p One was that marigolds and soybean are great for crop rotation because they add nutrients back into the soil.

Not only is saffron hard to harvest, also the plant doesn't make seeds either. You have to clone them. After seeing how much they cost I looked in to it... too hard for sure. :)

Getting a vanilla orchid seems more reasonable.


----------



## goinforbroke (Feb 22, 2013)

I generally like most all spices and each has their place, particularly when combined with other spices.  With that said tho.. I don't care for *tarragon* in any example that I've ever tried to use it.


----------



## dirtyd (Feb 22, 2013)

Linguica said:


> But honestly, I just think that the salt overwhelms the flavor of the other ingredients and doesn't really add anything to make up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand, you don't attack the brew


----------



## largeneal (Feb 23, 2013)

Tarragon - great in veggie (for that matter, ALL) omelettes.  Also not bad in a tuna salad.  Linguica said it best that, "[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]All ingredients in the proper amount add the finished flavor."  Go to allrecipes.com and do recipe searches based on ingredients.  Some ingredients just aren't meant to be in some dishes (cumin in ANYTHING Mexican - yum...cumin in a tomato sauce...not yum...side note: Joel Robuchon, the most world's most Michelin starred chef, says "I think people should eat cumin every day."  A French chef whose favorite spice is cumin...who would have thought?  Further, next time you make a cheese dip, i.e. Rotel dip, add a little cumin to it...really good flavor!)  [/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]But spices/herbs should never be judged based on individual taste/smell.  Like with a piano - if you press one key, it makes a basic, dull sound.  Press multiple keys and play a chord, and you can create a beautiful sound.  Point - the whole is greater than the sum of its parts (as your olfactory - smell, gustatory - taste receptors perceive those flavors differently when combined with other flavors).  Ok, have a good Saturday everyone![/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]-nmr[/color]


----------



## kybluesnbass (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't do cumin at all it's too strong and gives me mad hart burn. When I make my rubs and want to use chili powder I use blomers chili powder because it is not cumin based but it does have a little in it. Bay leaves is another one for me ! It smells like a garbage dump and taste just as bad. next time something calls for cumin try some ground sage it is my secret ingredint that no knows what it is but more times then not they tell me the best thing about my rubs and BB Q sause is its not loaded with cumin.


----------



## linebusy (Apr 10, 2013)

whole cloves

I stay away from any recipe that contains it.  Won't even pickle with them.

I'm surprised with all the cumin-hating going on here. Not being critical of anyone, it's just that I thought everyone found it as mouth-watering on pork as I do.


----------



## smokeusum (Apr 12, 2013)

linebusy said:


> whole cloves
> 
> I stay away from any recipe that contains it.  Won't even pickle with them.
> 
> I'm surprised with all the cumin-hating going on here. Not being critical of anyone, it's just that I thought everyone found it as mouth-watering on pork as I do.



Before I understood its roll I was a hater... I totally get how it "disappears" when used correctly and what it adds!!!


----------



## wes w (Apr 12, 2013)

kybluesnbass said:


> I don't do cumin at all it's too strong and gives me mad hart burn. When I make my rubs and want to use chili powder I use blomers chili powder because it is not cumin based but it does have a little in it. Bay leaves is another one for me ! It smells like a garbage dump and taste just as bad. next time something calls for cumin try some ground sage it is my secret ingredint that no knows what it is but more times then not they tell me the best thing about my rubs and BB Q sause is its not loaded with cumin.


Do you use equal part of sage as cumin?


----------

